# Alternatives to Rapha?



## Lewe_Bizzle (24 Feb 2014)

Hi everyone,

I've only recently taken up cycling in the past couple of years, and only the last 6 months or so started venturing into proper gear.

Does anyone out there know of any cycling jersey brands with designs that are a bit more classic or understated (think Rapha, but not Rapha, and not £120 a pop!)? All I can seem to find is either Team jerseys, Novelty ones or rather bright, busy designs. 

Obviously nothing wrong with these, but looking for something a little different! Is it just me or are there no alternatives to Rapha?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (24 Feb 2014)

Castelli is my preferred brand, technically superior to Rapha and more competitively priced. Would never describe it as cheap though.
Same with ASSOS which is understated and decent quality.

however if you like that old school look velotastic could be a good starting point.
http://velotastic.co.uk/product-category/vintage-jerseys/cycling-jerseys-non-team/


----------



## tiswas-steve (24 Feb 2014)

Castelli, Gore, Shutt VR, Planet X, Endura, Torm to name a few, also have a look at Prendas for some retro beauties. Lotta good stuff out there.


----------



## winjim (24 Feb 2014)

Shutt VR clobber is pretty classy looking. Not cheap, but not quite Rapha prices. Haven't got any myself but I believe @ianrauk is a fan.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Feb 2014)

winjim said:


> Shutt VR clobber is pretty classy looking. Not cheap, but not quite Rapha prices. Haven't got any myself but I believe @ianrauk is a fan.



Yup, big Shutt fan. Classy, great quality, well made (English sizes) gear.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (24 Feb 2014)

Endura have a nice vintagey range which is easy on the wallet (not sure I love the shorts though....)


----------



## Mice (24 Feb 2014)

Hello @Lewe_Bizzle

To add to the list I would reiterate Gore as a brand worth considering. I am always looking at what's available and of course it all depends on what you are looking for, what you like and your shape - I like several manufacturers but they just don't fit me. I would add Velovixen.com, vulpine (not really my shape but very popular with others) Ana nichoola, Velorution (some pieces may be more expensive than you're looking for but they are worth keeping an eye on as they are always finding unusual pieces) also totalwomen'scycling as they are frequently reviewing things. Also Spinldn (if you are anywhere London) is a bike show in East London (brick lane) at the end of next month. Oh and Milltag and Hackney GT. It really just depends on what you like. Quite often Aldi and Lidl do basic cycling stuff too.

As with @MissTillyFlop - finding padded shorts that fit is a trial by error. Assos (super technical and expensive) just don't work for me but Gore does. My wet weather gear that doesn't turn me into a sweaty mess is Gore.

Hope that helps - happy shopping but more importantly - happy cycling !!

Mice


----------



## MissTillyFlop (24 Feb 2014)

Mice said:


> Hello @Lewe_Bizzle
> 
> To add to the list I would reiterate Gore as a brand worth considering. I am always looking at what's available and of course it all depends on what you are looking for, what you like and your shape - I like several manufacturers but they just don't fit me. I would add Velovixen.com, vulpine (not really my shape but very popular with others) Ana nichoola, Velorution (some pieces may be more expensive than you're looking for but they are worth keeping an eye on as they are always finding unusual pieces) also totalwomen'scycling as they are frequently reviewing things. Also Spinldn (if you are anywhere London) is a bike show in East London (brick lane) at the end of next month. Oh and Milltag and Hackney GT. It really just depends on what you like. Quite often Aldi and Lidl do basic cycling stuff too.
> 
> ...



To be honest the top is almost secondary to the shorts as getting the wrong ones can cause various downstairs problem. 

Have been wearing my Donny Rovers shirt recently - have been offered money for it by various 1 Direction fans with more money than sense!


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2014)

There are many many alternatives to Rapha. Is this marketing research as I see you have a survey in the Research and Surveys area of the forum ?


----------



## Unimaginative (25 Feb 2014)

http://www.torm.cc/products.html


----------



## Velotastic (25 Feb 2014)

Thank you for the mention Mr Haemocrit. It is much appreciated.

I know it's a blatant plug and I don't want to upset anyone, but as well as our pre-loved vintage jerseys we've just started importing Road Holland Jerseys from the USA. These are merino/polyester blend jerseys with a classic styling. 

ride safe,

Paul


----------



## Lewe_Bizzle (25 Feb 2014)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for all the replies, definitely plenty to be looking at and loads of brands I'd not even heard of or would ever have found! T 

@fossyant - This thread is not market research, I genuinely want to try and find some jerseys to buy as I haven't been able to find stuff like Torm, which I have to say looks amazing and really good prices too. I have my first 100 mile sportive in 6 weeks and I'm getting a bit sick of my one black and white Nalini jersey!

One other brand I've been pointed in the direction of is http://dannyshane.com/collections/all which looks pretty cool, but again, so expensive! 

I come from a golf background (trust me cycling and golf are very similar mentalities especially for those of us with that slight obsessive nature!!) where fashion is equally important, but there's much more choice and being new to cycling it's hard to get away from Wiggle etc.


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2014)

No probs, did have out spider senses tingling. No hope for you if you were a golfer


----------



## jowwy (28 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> No probs, did have out spider senses tingling. No hope for you if you were a golfer


Im a golfer too fossy


----------



## User169 (28 Feb 2014)

Not tried them, but Morvelo look to have some decent stuff at reasonable prices..

http://www.morvelo.com/products/


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2014)

jowwy said:


> Im a golfer too fossy



Oh god. 

My brother in law is one too.


----------



## jowwy (28 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Oh god.
> 
> My brother in law is one too.


I have only played once in past 18 mths though. At the moment i prefer to cycle


----------

